# Relocation



## MACTIV (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi there,

Just wondering if anyone can give me the details of a good removal/re location company to remove and relocate our household from Brisbane to Hong Kong.

Thanks


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

Try Crown relocation & Santa Fe re-location both based in HK. They both do a great job.


----------



## MACTIV (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks hkexpat, now to start the pain of packing!!!!


----------

